# Bermuda grass - Big brown spots spreading



## mbtmpls (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for adding me.

I have been an home owner for close to a year now and have been taking care of my lawn. Recently I noticed a large brown spot appear out of nowhere and is spreading. I am not sure what is causing the issue but this happens only in my front yard. A little background I applied Scott's Southern lawn food by the end of Spring to prep the grass for summer and am following the Cedar Park watering schedule of two times per week.

If you look closely I sprayed grass killer on the plan beds because the lawn was very aggressively taking over the plant bed and I couldn't control them.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Close up pics of the blades on the outer edges of the effected areas may help identify the problem if it is a disease. Any chance you could've accidentally sprayed those areas?


----------



## mbtmpls (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi Still learnin, I used the one with the hand sprayers and took extra precaution and sprayed it very close to the tree bed. The spots appear to spread and there are brown spots on the other side of the drive way (adjacent to my neighbor).


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks like drought stress to me. Have you tried the screwdriver test. You might have localized issues due to debris being present under your turf. There are several others on here who have posted about this.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

What kind of grass killer was it? Those hose end sprayers put out a lot of water. If you sprayed into the bed and the water ran out of the beds and into your grass, that could be the root cause.


----------



## mbtmpls (Jul 17, 2019)

I used the Spectracide Weed and Grass killer that comes in a can with hand help sprayer, like the one the hairdressers use


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

localized dry spot. I have found the only long term fix is to remove section and a lot of soil and replant. Use a mixture of sand, compost, soil.


----------



## ybracher1 (Apr 29, 2020)

It seems my Tiff Hybrid Bermuda is drought stressed. I need guidance on how to rectify the problem. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

That to me is either chemical damage, feet damage, fungus, or drought stress. I'm assuming chemical cause it looks like it ran.


----------



## JoeMcD (Apr 7, 2020)

Could be sod web worms, had them one year and they would kill the grass and it spread so quick, they ate a track across my back yard in a few days before I figured out what was going on, I also thought it was drought related but was worms


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If I am getting all the info correct here, it sounds like you sprayed the area with a weed and grass killer that was in a bottle with a trigger spray applicator. If there was any wind that day when you sprayed it and I am assuming it was on the "mist" setting that the wind probably carried it onto the surrounding grass or it got washed off into the grass. As for the other picture I would assume the same thing except that you got some on your shoes and tracked it over to that area by your hose. I'm leaning towards chemical burn for both areas. The only other thing is, did someone apply bug spray or sunscreen to themselves in those areas? That too will kill the grass.


----------

